# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  [WBTB] Does this alter my chance of success at all?

## Cobalt Storm

after I take a minute to recall the last dream, is it better to get out of bed suddenly or slowly?

----------


## cooleymd

> after I take a minute to recall the last dream, is it better to get out of bed suddenly or slowly?



attempt to exit the bed at hyperspeed, if you succeed you'll know it's a false awakening

otherwise I can't see as it will make much difference, the theory is that the more awake you become before returning to sleep the more likely to succeed, and if you fall asleep as REM cycle approaches your more likely to succeed.  the rate of exiting the bed seems a bit superfluous 

one lucid dream every 2 days seems like a pretty good success rate.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> attempt to exit the bed at hyperspeed, if you succeed you'll know it's a false awakening.



But trying to use hyperspeed doesn't always work in a FA, so that doesn't help much.





> one lucid dream every 2 days seems like a pretty good success rate.



I used to do better than that, but then I got sick for the month of February, and I still feel the effects of that major setback to this day. Now, I'm lucky to get one every 3 days.  ::|:

----------


## ThreeCat

I'm sort of with cooley on this one, I don't think it matters how you get out of bed.  This might affect your ability to recall a dream, but I don't think it will have any noticeable affect on your ability to be lucid in the next dream, which I think is what you're asking?  The duration of time awake will have an effect.

How did things change one you got sick?  What have you done to return to your "normal" schedule of LDing?

----------


## DannyCool

Had a FA the other night. Jumped out of bed and opened the curtains even though it was the middle of the night. Did not realise it was still a dream until I was eating toast downstairs. The house was linked to the dream so I was dreaming in the house in my dream so the dream did not seem that different from reality. The context was wrong though and the characters were different in my dream from reality.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> How did things change one you got sick?  What have you done to return to your "normal" schedule of LDing?



while I was sick, a super stuffy nose made WILDs impossible, so there went my main strategy. I also wasn't up for much dream journaling. Oh yeah, the DJ. Took until this week before I had the motivation to write sufficiently detailed entries again.

I used to get almost 50 LDs in a month, now I get 20. -__- The occasional DEILD-chain of 10+ helped inflate the number. Still haven't gotten back to DEILDing. Still haven't consistently WILD'd yet. I getting desperate, so atm I'm doing WBTB every night, since that so far has had the highest rate of success.

----------


## DannyCool

> while I was sick, a super stuffy nose made WILDs impossible, so there went my main strategy. I also wasn't up for much dream journaling. Oh yeah, the DJ. Took until this week before I had the motivation to write sufficiently detailed entries again.
> 
> I used to get almost 50 LDs in a month, now I get 20. -__- The occasional DEILD-chain of 10+ helped inflate the number. Still haven't gotten back to DEILDing. Still haven't consistently WILD'd yet. I getting desperate, so atm I'm doing WBTB every night, since that so far has had the highest rate of success.



Maybe just relax and not worry about it too much. Your obviously good a lucid dreaming. Focus on what is going well and not so much on the sickness. Hope you have a long and nice lucid dream tonight.

----------


## ThreeCat

I don't think superhuman efforts will necessarily get the dream frequency back.  If you think back to when you were most comfortable with your frequency, were you as stressed about LDing as you are right now?  Probably not--you probably expected to have a high frequency, so you were enjoying your lucidity and enjoying waking life as well (insofar as we are able).  Fundamentally nothing has changed--except that you got sick, and all of a sudden things were not so easy anymore.  Try falling asleep and appreciating having the ability to fall asleep and sleep and dream.  Appreciate what comes out of the dream state.  Relaxing will probably go a long way.

----------

